# مشكله ولن اجد الحل الا عن مهندس متمكن



## LaZeR-eYeS (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

عندما اردت استعمال ماكينة multi axis cnc
وعندما اعطيتها الامر للبدء بالفرز والقص باستعمال ريشتين

عندما ارادت الماكينة استبدال الريش ضربت الريشة بالريشة الاخرى

والله ماني عارف كيف افهمكم

في حامل الريش اللي عليه الريش من 1 الى 8

المحطوط على الماكينه ريشة رقم 2
عشان ابدا بعملية الفرز لازم ابدا بريشة رقم 1
لما الماكينه بدها تاخد ريشة رقم 1 تضرب ريشه رقم 2 اللي على راس الماكينه بريشة رقم 1 اللي على حامل الريش وتوقف الماكينه

يارب يكون حدا فهم علي ويلاقيلي حل


----------



## abo_slaim (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكلتك بسيطه 

عندك مشكله في مواقع الرسكاكين

ببساطه قبل ما تشغل الريشه رقم 1 ضعها في حامل الريش وقم باستدعائها من البرنامج
وبنفس الطريقه الريشه 2


----------



## LaZeR-eYeS (31 يوليو 2009)

اخوي شكرا على ردك

بس كيف احل المشكله من الأساس لمواقع الرسكاكين وليش صارت هالمشكله 

الماكينه كانت شغاله زي الحلاوة مع العلم انه مافي عليها اي ضغط عمل فعلي

حاولت اليوم اني ابدل اماكن الريش باستخدام الامر n1 t1 يعني ارجع الريشة 2 اللي موجوده على الراس واسحب ريشة رقم 1 صار نفس الكلام خبطو ببعض

هل هناك مشكله بالبرنامج نفسه أو وين المشكله وكيف الحل
المشكله عندي مشروع لازمله 12000م فرز وقص وجت هالمشكله عشان تدمرني

رجاء المساعده


----------



## abo_slaim (31 يوليو 2009)

اسم الماكينة:
سنة الصنع:
الشركة المصنعهة:
نوعية اتحكم واصداره:

لكي يتسنى للخبراء مساعدتك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 يوليو 2009)

احسنت ابو سالم لابد من معرفة مواصفات ما كيناتك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا و غفر لك
لن يضرك ولن ينفعك شيء و لا شخص إلا بإذن الله هذا للتذكرة فقط وأعلم أنك تعلم و لكن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين 
فلا تقل إن هذه المشكلة جائت لتدمرك ولك قل قدر الله وما شاء فعل
وعسى أن تكرهوا شيء و هو خير لكم

توكل على الله واحتسب واعمل ماعليك من أسباب وها هم إخوتك في الله يمدون يد العون لك ولن يقصر أحد معك بحول الله و قوته
حصن نفسك بذكر الله والأدعية المأثورة عن النبي 
ولا تيأس أبدا واعلم أن ما اختاره الله لك هو أفضل شيء فرب ضارة نافعة

وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه ورزقك رزقا طيبا و يسر لك أحوالك

أخوك في الله
طارق بلال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 أغسطس 2009)

ضاقت ولما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وعند الله منها المخرج


----------



## abo_slaim (3 أغسطس 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا و غفر لك
> لن يضرك ولن ينفعك شيء و لا شخص إلا بإذن الله هذا للتذكرة فقط وأعلم أنك تعلم و لكن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين
> فلا تقل إن هذه المشكلة جائت لتدمرك ولك قل قدر الله وما شاء فعل
> ...



ما اجمل ما سطرت يداك اخي بلال


----------



## أبو عبده (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل 
تأكد من الهوم بوزيشن


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكماخى انت تحتاج الى ان تعمل ريفرنس لل tool magazine وذلك عن طريق وضع الماكينه على الريفرنس ثم الضغط على مفتاح دوران tool magazine سيكون افضل لو عرفت نوع الماكينه وموديلها . انا اعمل فى مجال صيانه ماكينات ال cnc لو احتجت اى شئ هذا رقم تليفونى 0100225563 وهذا ايميلى الشخصى وانا ارحب بأى اسئله او اى استفسارات من اى احد ضع قبل رقم التليفون مفتاح مصر


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (5 أغسطس 2009)

هذا ايميلى الشخص [email protected]


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

نحن بالخدامة اخي الكريم , واي سؤال انا جاهز


----------

